# Currency firm gone bust



## PETERFC (Apr 3, 2009)

Hi All

Just found this about a Currency Exchange firm has gone bust.

Peter

Currency exchange firm collapses - Yahoo! Travel UK


----------



## niner_mike (Jun 2, 2009)

Ouch!


----------

